# Genie Self Install



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a HR24, HR21 and H24.

I called up DTV and got a Genie shipped out to replace my HR21.

Do I need to get a 16-Way Multiswitch or will my current setup work (replacing the HR21 with the new Genie)?

See attachment.


----------



## smokechaser (Jul 11, 2007)

Just Curious what did they charge to upgrade to the genie? I am thinking about upgrading too.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Do you have a SWiM LNB? You have to be SWiM enabled to have a Genie. Then you can have up to 8 tuners. Unless you have a SWiM 16. Then you obviously can have more.

Genie - 5 tuners
HR2X - 2 tuners
H2x - 1 tuner


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

He has a DECA showing as on the HR21, so SWM has to be there.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> I have a HR24, HR21 and H24.
> 
> I called up DTV and got a Genie shipped out to replace my HR21.
> 
> Do I need to get a 16-Way Multiswitch or will my current setup work (replacing the HR21 with the new Genie)?


As already said, it should be fine. Just don't use an external DECA with the Genie! And you can use the Genie as the input for your internet, as well as a bridge to the rest of your boxes if the units are convenient to one another.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I will remove the 4 way as is doing nothing and just use the PI pass through


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> As already said, it should be fine. Just don't use an external DECA with the Genie! And you can use the Genie as the input for your internet, as well as a bridge to the rest of your boxes if the units are convenient to one another.


Are you sure about that?

In this case, I would use a powered DECA and feed the Genie with ethernet and add a BSF filter to the SWM input


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

peds48 said:


> I will remove the 4 way as is doing nothing and just use the PI pass through


Yeah, I was wondering why it was even there.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> In this case, I would use a powered DECA and feed the Genie with ethernet and add a BSF filter to the SWM input


Um why? I've heard its not good to put a bsf right next to a genie as it reflects the signal back to fast possibly.

If he didn't use the genie as the bridge,I'd use a 2 way splitter then use one line for the genie and one for a deca connection. He will need another power supply for a deca though if he does that. His other receives aren't going to drive an external deca anymore.

I'd put the genie not he most important spot, the h on the second most important, and the HR24 not he third most important.

Actually I'd likely swap the the h25 for a genie mini. Only can gain from that. Can't lose anything.

And keep the HR21 as a backup in a closet somewhere!


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

smokechaser said:


> Just Curious what did they charge to upgrade to the genie? I am thinking about upgrading too.


It was free w/2 yr commit.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Do you have a SWiM LNB? You have to be SWiM enabled to have a Genie. Then you can have up to 8 tuners. Unless you have a SWiM 16. Then you obviously can have more.
> 
> Genie - 5 tuners
> HR2X - 2 tuners
> H2x - 1 tuner


Yes, we have the whole home service w/swm.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

peds48 said:


> I will remove the 4 way as is doing nothing and just use the PI pass through


The 4-way was put there by the original installer as we originally had a drop off of it (it is in attic) down to spare bedroom.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Um why? I've heard its not good to put a bsf right next to a genie as it reflects the signal back to fast possibly.
> 
> If he didn't use the genie as the bridge,I'd use a 2 way splitter then use one line for the genie and one for a deca connection. He will need another power supply for a deca though if he does that. His other receives aren't going to drive an external deca anymore.
> 
> ...


So, I'm going to be moving the HR24 to where the HR21 is/was. Currently I have an external DECA up there. Since I'm using the DECA network to get internet at that location, and the HR24 has an internal DECA, how can I get a DECA there? Although the HR24 has an internal DECA, can I still put a DECA up there to get Ethernet/internet for my blu-ray/xbox/wii?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You can't run the deca inline like you did before. 

Put a two way splitter on that line right before the HR24. one line to the HR24 and one to the deca and then get a power supply (like you have on the other two external decas) for the deca and you will be good.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> You can't run the deca inline like you did before. Put a two way splitter on that line right before the HR24. one line to the HR24 and one to the deca and then get a power supply (like you have on the other two external decas) for the deca and you will be good.


So, I can't run an external DECA off the HR24? I'm not going to use the ethernet for the HR24 (since it has internal DECA), but I would use the HR24 to power the DECA and run the ethernet to a switch for the xbox, wii, blu-ray.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Put a splitter before the DECA and run one coax to the HR24 and the other to the DECA. You can't have the DECA inline with the 24.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

So, I can't run an external DECA off the HR24? I'm not going to use the ethernet for the HR24 (since it has internal DECA), but I would use the HR24 to power the DECA and run the ethernet to a switch for the xbox, wii, blu-ray.


Again what Carl said which is also what I said. The reason is there is a bsf built into all decas so it would block the deca signal from getting to the HR24. Plus I don't think its set up to power a deca either.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> So, I can't run an external DECA off the HR24? I'm not going to use the ethernet for the HR24 (since it has internal DECA), but I would use the HR24 to power the DECA and run the ethernet to a switch for the xbox, wii, blu-ray.


No, you cannot, and you cannot also run an ethernet cable _*into *_the 24 if it's on MRV.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Right, am HR24 would not power up a DECA.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> No, you cannot, and you cannot also run an ethernet cable _*into *_the 24 if it's on MRV.


Why not? if the TS gets a DECA BB, they can run an ethernet cable to the HR24. the HR24 would use the ethernet port for WHDVR and other connected features instead of the internal DECA


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Um why?


Not sure you can use the HR34/44 as an input for an ethernet switch, getting the "internet" out of the coax network


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> The 4-way was put there by the original installer as we originally had a drop off of it (it is in attic) down to spare bedroom.


Since is not being used any longer, I would remove it and use the PI pass through. and even if you need the other drop later, i would use a 2 way


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Why not? if the TS gets a DECA BB, they can run an ethernet cable to the HR24. the HR24 would use the ethernet port for WHDVR and other connected features instead of the internal DECA


What I said stands. If you add caveats, it changes the equation.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Not sure you can use the HR34/44 as an input for an ethernet switch, getting the "internet" out of the coax network


You can and it works. Totally unsupported but this is how I get internet to my BD player for netflix.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just don't try it with the HR24!


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Go Beavs said:


> You can and it works. Totally unsupported but this is how I get internet to my BD player for netflix.


Would be really interested in what you are talking about - how to use the Genie as an ethernet "switch"??


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> As already said, it should be fine. Just don't use an external DECA with the Genie! And you can use the Genie as the input for your internet, as well as a bridge to the rest of your boxes if the units are convenient to one another.


Thanks for the help.

So, how do I use the Genie's internet this way?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> Would be really interested in what you are talking about - how to use the Genie as an ethernet "switch"??


Well, Genies have the ability to bridge Ethernet from the network port to the coax network. I simply plugged a switch into the network port and broke out Ethernet to my BD player and Panny display. This is totally unsupported and may or may not cause problems for your system.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Why not? if the TS gets a DECA BB, they can run an ethernet cable to the HR24. the HR24 would use the ethernet port for WHDVR and other connected features instead of the internal DECA


theres zero reason for him to do that and would create a longer path needlessly. There's zero reason too. Plus if he only needs one other Internet connection there it saves having to add a network switch too.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Many of us have our Genies located near our routers so that we can plug ethernet directly into them. This then bridges the internet to all receivers on the same coax network. Instead of the ethernet directly from the router, you can use a switch to provide internet to other devices.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok here is a quick and ugly drawing to explain what I'd do with your stem assume in you want to move the HR24 to the HR21 spot and the genie where the HR24 is now.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Exactly! And if you have a problem you can't solve without CSR or tech help, you should deactivate that set up before calling....


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Ok here is a quick and ugly drawing to explain what I'd do with your stem assume in you want to move the HR24 to the HR21 spot and the genie where the HR24 is now.


awesome - I've currently got a powered CCK where the Genie will go (where I have the HR24 now). I will pull it out and use the Genie's Ethernet for the blu-ray at that spot. I can then move the CCK upstairs to where the HR21 is and where I'm moving the HR24. I'll plug my 2 way splitter, run the CCK off one side into my switch and the cable to the HR24 on the other side and voila! Thanks a bunch!! I love this forum!!! Happy T-Day to all!!

Hoping the Genie comes tomorrow!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Go Beavs said:


> Well, Genies have the ability to bridge Ethernet from the network port to the coax network. I simply plugged a switch into the network port and broke out Ethernet to my BD player and Panny display. This is totally unsupported and may or may not cause problems for your system. Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Exactly! And if you have a problem you can't solve without CSR or tech help, you should deactivate that set up before calling....


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Genie has internal Deca. If it is going to be the unit sending internet access to your other Direct TV receivers, then it needs either ethernet direct or wirelessly, or a Cinema Connection Kit.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Genie has internal Deca. If it is going to be the unit sending internet access to your other Direct TV receivers, then it needs either ethernet direct or wirelessly, or a Cinema Connection Kit.


My original drawing shows internet via my router through a powered DECA plugged into the 8-way splitter. This will provide internet to all of the COAX/DECA devices on my system. The Genie will have a coax run from this splitter, so it will have internet.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> My original drawing shows internet via my router through a powered DECA plugged into the 8-way splitter. This will provide internet to all of the COAX/DECA devices on my system. The Genie will have a coax run from this splitter, so it will have internet.


Gotcha. Most of us send the internet through our Genies.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey gang - the Genie showed up today with the RC71 remote. Not a big fan of this remote. Does the RC71 remote have the ability to control other A/V components? 

Can I just re-program my existing RC66RBX to control the Genie?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

The RC71 can control TV functions like power and volume. It can also control the volume of an AV receiver but not the power. The RC65 remote can control the Genie but only in IR if it's an HR44.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Go Beavs said:


> The RC71 can control TV functions like power and volume. It can also control the volume of an AV receiver but not the power. The RC65 remote can control the Genie but only in IR if it's an HR44.


Is the RC71 the only remote that will work with the HR44 via RF?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> Is the RC71 the only remote that will work with the HR44 via RF?


Yes.

EDIT: Don't forget that there are also phone and tablet apps that can be used as remote controls for the Genie (as well as others).


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Go Beavs said:


> Yes.
> 
> EDIT: Don't forget that there are also phone and tablet apps that can be used as remote controls for the Genie (as well as others).


yes, I've got the iPad app and plan to utilize that as well. If I can figure out how to get the RC71 to turn on my TV and still control my A/V receiver's volume, then I'll be happy.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is the RC71 the only remote that will work with the HR44 via RF?
yes


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> yes, I've got the iPad app and plan to utilize that as well. If I can figure out how to get the RC71 to turn on my TV and still control my A/V receiver's volume, then I'll be happy.


First, follow the onscreen instructions in the remote setup menus for switching the RC71 to RF, then use the remote setup menus to select your AVR and TV. The Genie will setup your remote via RF.


----------

